# Can Turantulas Eat Freeze Dried Crickets?



## ACP123 (Dec 15, 2011)

Have you ever seen a T that eats freeze dried crickets? There is no store near me that sells live crickets, and online they only sell them by the hundreds or thousands. I only want about a dozen at a time, considering my B. Smithi only eats 1 cricket a week, so freeze dried seems like the best choice if he would eat it.


----------



## Bigboy (Dec 15, 2011)

They will ignore them.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Dec 15, 2011)

You mean you don't have a Petsmart or Petco?


----------



## ACP123 (Dec 15, 2011)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> You mean you don't have a Petsmart or Petco?


Unfortunately not. The nearest pet shop I know of is literally 45 minutes away. I live in kind of a secluded area near the mountains.


----------



## jt39565 (Dec 15, 2011)

buy a roach colony. If you feel the outside area is free of pesticides etc then collect wild food for it.


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 15, 2011)

If you don't have a means to feed your spiders, perhaps you shouldn't be keeping them in the first place.


----------



## Ben Oliver (Dec 15, 2011)

if you try to use freeze dried crickets the T will not have any liquid to ingest. the best suggestion i can give is find a person to ship you roaches that way you can breed what you need. you should be able to get a roach colony for about $25.00 or so with shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## roaddog (Dec 15, 2011)

Hit me up and send me your address I will send you enough roaches to last you a year  FOR FREE!  How large is your tarantula?  Merry Christmas!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ACP123 (Dec 15, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> If you don't have a means to feed your spiders, perhaps you shouldn't be keeping them in the first place.


Im trying to see if tarantulas can eat freeze dried food. Iwould drive 45 minutes to the pet store once every 2 months to get a dozen crickets if I have to. Please stop making assumptions, I can take care of my tarantula just fine, thank you very much.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Delight (Dec 15, 2011)

Tarantulas have tube-like mouthparts and would be unable to consume a freeze-dried food. They can only consume liquids and get those by catching live food. They then use proteins for pre-digestion while manipulating the insect to form it into a bolus and suck off the liquid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Earth Tiger (Dec 15, 2011)

ACP123 said:


> Im trying to see if tarantulas can eat freeze dried food. Iwould drive 45 minutes to the pet store once every 2 months to get a dozen crickets if I have to. Please stop making assumptions, I can take care of my tarantula just fine, thank you very much.


Based on what you said in another thread it's a B. smithi sling right? If it is a sling, feed it mealworms and pinhead crickets. If you can't find them from a pet store (most pet stores selling bird foods should have mealworms), drive to get some adult crickets and feed the sling crushed cricket parts. Freeze the rest for future use.

If your spider is an adult, feed them superworms which remain alive for months and thus save you time to visit pet stores frequently. Just supplement the superworms with carrot slices, bran and boiled egg slices occasionally and you can just put them aside in dark and none will die.


----------



## Thobby1982 (Dec 15, 2011)

ACP123 said:


> Unfortunately not. The nearest pet shop I know of is literally 45 minutes away. I live in kind of a secluded area near the mountains.



If you live near a river or a lake you can usually find a bait shop for fisherman that sells crickets/grass hoppers that would be just fine for your T to eat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## madamoisele (Dec 15, 2011)

Are you SURE you don't have any place near you that sells food?  Like - a bait store?  Fish bait stores have crickets AND superworms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Dec 15, 2011)

roaddog said:


> Hit me up and send me your address I will send you enough roaches to last you a year  FOR FREE!  How large is your tarantula?  Merry Christmas!!!


.......roadie, that right there is the reason why your one of the only people i deal with.. pretty cool of you, i KNOW youd do it too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 15, 2011)

ACP123 said:


> Im trying to see if tarantulas can eat freeze dried food. *Iwould drive 45 minutes to the pet store once every 2 months to get a dozen crickets if I have to*. Please stop making assumptions, I can take care of my tarantula just fine, thank you very much.


This might have been something worth saying in your first post then, don't you think?



ACP123 said:


> Have you ever seen a T that eats freeze dried crickets? There is no store near me that sells live crickets, and online they only sell them by the hundreds or thousands. I only want about a dozen at a time, considering my B. Smithi only eats 1 cricket a week, so freeze dried seems like the best choice if he would eat it.





Chris_Skeleton said:


> You mean you don't have a Petsmart or Petco?





ACP123 said:


> Unfortunately not. The nearest pet shop I know of is literally 45 minutes away. I live in kind of a secluded area near the mountains.


I doubt I'm the only one that thought you didn't want to drive all of 45 whole minutes to the pet shop to get crickets...Sorry to offend your delicate little soul.


----------



## Bill S (Dec 15, 2011)

I feed some of my tarantulas frozen crickets with great success - but not freeze-dried.  For small tarantulas that may be intimidated by large crickets or unable to kill large crickets, feeding them frozen crickets (thawed out of course) can be very useful.  There are times when I may not have the optimum size cricket available, and in colonies of Heterothele where the spiders may range quite a bit in size and will feed communally frozen crickets are a good way to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (Dec 16, 2011)

roaddog said:


> Hit me up and send me your address I will send you enough roaches to last you a year  FOR FREE!  How large is your tarantula?  Merry Christmas!!!


Rodie's one of my favorite people!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Dec 16, 2011)

mine too lol... only guy ive needed to ever really deal with off these boards... hes got it all and imo cant be beat.


----------



## Rada (Dec 17, 2011)

+1 roaddog
-1 xhexdx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (Dec 17, 2011)

grayzone said:


> mine too lol... only guy ive needed to ever really deal with off these boards... hes got it all and imo cant be beat.


I feel like that too. He loves what he does and does it good. I can't wait to trade my tattoo work for some of his T's. If he makes it out here any time soon  


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------

